# ocl. bay boat



## heliguy (Jul 26, 2012)

hi guys, i sailed on a few bay boats 70,s and early 80,s can any one recall being on the Res when we carried three white rhinos to Australia, cant remember many names of the crew but they were good times.


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

*Reply to Heliguy*

Hi, my names chris mullaney. Was on the bay boats on deck, 82-98. The bay boat lads have a page on facebook now, just type in bay boats, and there is now a re-union every year. Im off down to liverpool for this, next weekend, regards, Chris.


----------

